# What do you like better??



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Take a poll. Which do you like better?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It's kind of a draw, but I can tell you people get annoying long before my dogs ever do, so I'll have to go with dogs.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

like that poll, my guess will be that dogs win hands down


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Uhm depends on the situation?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Geez, I guess it really depends on the dog and the person. I like MY dogs more than MOST people. I guess I'll vote dogs, coming at it from that perspective.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That's an easy one for me...DOGS!!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

bianca said:


> That's an easy one for me...DOGS!!!


DITTO :smirk:


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Mostly dogs, with the exception of a small group of humans.
Rarely meet a dog I don't like, people on the other hand...........


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Dogs without a doubt.


----------



## Louis (Nov 6, 2010)

Dogs any day of the week,you can trust them more!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I had to put people, because I love my dogs they are my family, but I'm a social kinda gal.... <3


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Dogs. Cats...Even rabbits, birds & squirrels over people. On a realllly bad day rats over people & I loathe rats.


----------

